# Halloween Hootenanny?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find this album? It sounds sooooo awesome! I love The Rev and Southern Culture on the Skids!

_Halloween Hootenanny – Zacherle
Halloween (She's So Mean) - Rob Zombie/Ghastly Ones
Halloween Dance, The - Reverend Horton Heat
Fistful Of Terror, A - The Bomboras
Werewolf - Southern Culture On The Skids
Gravewalk - Satan's Pilgrims
Ribcage Mambo – Frenchy
I Drink Blood - Rocket From The Crypt
Little Demon - The Amazing Crowns
No Costume, No Candy - The Swingin' Neckbreakers
Munster's Theme, The - Los Straitjackets
Sinister Purpose - Zacherle/Southern Culture On The Skids
Werewolves On Wheels - The Born Losers
Psychic Voodoo Doll – Deadbolt
Banshee Beach - Ghastly Ones
Creature Stole My Surfboard, The - Dead Elvi
Extrasensory Deception - Davie Allan & The Phantom Surfers
Spooks Night Out - Legendary Invisible Men
Happy Halloween - Zacherle_

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## IowaChick76 (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Hootenanny-Various-Artists/dp/B00000DD28

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...rp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories

http://music.barnesandnoble.com/search/results.asp?qsrch=A&WRD=halloween+hootenanny&z=y&cds2Pid=9481


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks IowaChick. I've checked in Best Buy and B&N stores locally and neither have it. I'd like to have it by Saturday so I'm hoping to find it either for download or with super cheap 2nd day shipping.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

My all time fave Halloween cd. Enjoy!!


----------



## gps (Jan 18, 2006)

Try Here:
http://dw56.250free.com/ForbiddenCryptsOfHauntedMusic.html


----------

